# New puppy pees in her crate



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I would suggest letting her out more often. Establish the habit of going in the appropriate place, and eliminate the possibility of going in her crate. Over time, she'll get accustomed to holding it while in her crate and waiting for you to let her out. While she may be able to hold it for how ever many hours she's left in there, she's obviously not choosing to. Or maybe she *can't* hold it, who knows? Every pup is different. The point is, though, that your little girl, for whatever reason, wants to go more often. Be sure she's "empty" when you put her in the crate, or if she's not empty remove her every 5-10 minutes for a potty break. Since the crate doesn't seem to be preventing the accidents, then you could also keep her tethered to you to be sure you don't miss the potty signs. : ) Also remember that cued behaviors such as sit and down are entirely different from learning where to potty. She sits and lies down all the time without your cue, and that's just fine. When she potties, she has a biological need and she's meeting it. If she's not outside when she feels the urge, then it's not going to happen outside. When are these accidents happening? Does she ever fuss or whine before going? Does it happen within the first few minutes of being crated, or does it happen after she's been in there for a bit?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Is there bedding in the crate with her?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Are you at home with the puppy, while this happens?

I also think you need to take her out more frequently than the 2 hours you stated... 

If you are at home, try tethering her to you, instead of leaving her in the crate... You might then better feel, when she needs to go...


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am doing the tether thing with Oreo because his preferred place to potty is inside, in front of the front door. He will hold it when I take him out and save it for his fav spot. Tethering seems to work but he chews the leash.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The idea behind using the crate for house training is that most pups won't soil their den. Some will, however - often because they have been raised with no alternative - and that negates the usefulness of the crate. I would make her a larger area, either by puppy proofing a kitchen or bathroom or with a pen, and set up separate sleeping and toileting areas - that way she won't get herself in such a mess. Then try tethering her to you, and taking her out every hour. 11 weeks is still very young - she has very little control over her bladder at that age.


----------



## Haleyspoodles (Feb 25, 2013)

I will try and let her out more often while I am home. I feel as though I do but I don't "time" it. There isn't anything I can do while I'm away from the house about it. I can only come home and let her out on my lunch break. Sometimes she has peed while I am home with her in crate. She can go all night from about 10p-6a no problem. Sometimes she goes while I am away from home sometimes she doesn't but I always let her out for potty time right before I leave and as soon as I return with regular outside time once I am home. Thank you for all your replies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

If your puppy is going to be alone for half of a work day, she *needs* to have an appropriate place to potty during that time. It's not realistic to expect her to hold her pee for more than 2 1/2 hours at this point. It's either impossible or very uncomfortable for her. Plus, if she's going to go, simply because she must, she's then just reinforced the behavior of peeing in her crate. Do as FJM suggested by creating a larger area where she can nap, play, and potty. This setup is also much better for the developing mind and body of a puppy! She can play and sniff and move around. : ) At night is different because when she sleeps for the night her entire body slows down and operates at a different pace. This is not the same during the day, no matter how much napping she does. Good luck with her! : )


----------



## Haleyspoodles (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you guys! I will try that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

